# تسوية الأراضي بأستخدام أشعة الليزر



## م مصطفي الفضالي (14 أبريل 2009)

يتم أستخدام أشعة الليزر لتسوية الأراضي منذ ما يقرب من نصف قرن وقد أدخلت هذا النظام ضمن عملي منذ عام 1992 وأود أن أنقل لكم أهم المعلومات عن هذا النظام والتي لها أستخدمات في تسوية الأراضي الزراعية والمطارات والطرق والملاعب ....ووحدة الليزر تتكون من : 
1 - جهاز ارسال (transmitter ) يقوم ببث شعاع ليزر للمنطقة المحيطة بالجهاز لمسافة 300 في أغلب الأجهزة يمكن أن تصل لمدي أكثر- والجهاز بموديلات متعددة فيمكن أن يكون الجهاز بدون ميول أو أحادي الميل أو ثنائي الميل وهو ما يوثر علي شكل تسوية الأرض أن كان المطلوب تسويتها بميول محددة
2 – جهاز كنترول بوكس (Control Box ) وهو يوضع أمام سائق المعدة ويعمل أتوماتيكيا مع باقي مكونات وحدة الليزر
3 – جهاز ريسيفر (Receiver ) وهو يوضع علي حامل يثبت علي سكينة القطع للمعدة
4 – وحدة هيدروليك ويتم توصلها مع هيدروليك المعدة والكنترول بوكس وعن طريق شعاع الليزر يتم التحكم في رفع وخفض سكينة القطع 
5 – مجموعة كابلات وخراطيم هيدروليك للتوصيل بين مكونات وحدة الليزر


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (14 أبريل 2009)

أشكال التسوية


----------



## الشوبكي اس (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي الموضوع المهم 
لكن ياريت لو ترفق كتاب او شيت يوضح الموضوع مع الصور


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (14 أبريل 2009)

بعض الصور التي توضح الموضوع


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (14 أبريل 2009)

على فكره ياباشمهندس الموضوع ده مستخدم من مدة كبيرة وخصوصا فى المزارع الخاصة بالجيش واللى بتتحتاج مساحة كبيرة


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (15 أبريل 2009)

توارث الفلاح المصرى نظام الرى بالغمر منذ آلاف السنين ، و استخدمت وسائل و معدات بدائية لرى الأرض الزراعية ، و لعدم استواء سطح التربة اعتاد المزارع على تقسيم الأرض إلى أحواض صغيرة بإقامة البتون للتحكم فى كمية المياة ، و إعطاء النباتات الاحتياجات المائية اللازمة. 
و بالفطرة الإلهية التي منحها الله للمزارع المصرى منذ أن امتهن الزراعة - عرف أهمية قطرة المياه و الحفاظ على خصوبة التربة ، و نتيجة للنهضة التى شهدتها مصر خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية ، و كذلك زيادة عدد السكان ، فقد استرعى الانتباه ضرورة التوسع الأفقى عديدة بأراضى مختلفة بمحافظات الجمهورية -أن التسوية الدقيقة باستخدام أجهزة أشعة الليزرات أدت إلى رفع كفاءة نظام الرى بالغمر بنسبة تصل الى 25 % و قد انعكس ذلك الوفر على توفير عدد ساعات تشغيل معدات الرى ، و كذلك زيادة إنتاجية المحصول و الحفاظ على خصوبة التربة و عدم ارتفاع مستوى الماء الأرضى. 
تكنولوجيا التسوية الدقيقة باستخدام أشعة الليزر و ترشيد استخدام مياه الرى باستزراع أراضى جديدة ، و منذ تلك اللحظة كانت استراجية الدولة عامة و وزارة الزراعة و استصلاح الأراضى خاصة - توعية المزارع المصرى للحفاظ على المياه ، و عدم الإسراف فى الرى لإضافة أراضى جديدة لسد الاحتياجات الغذائية ، و تقليل كميات الأغذية المستوردة. 
و من هذا المنطق تركزت الاتجاهات على ترشيد مياه الرى باستخدام وسائل التسوية الدقيقة بواسطة أجهزة الليزر التى تزيد من كفاءة أجهزة التسوية ، التى تستخدم فى التسوية التقليدية ، و قد أثبتت الدراسات و الأبحاث التى أجريت بمناطق و جميع هذه العوامل تؤدى الى زيادة إنتاجية الفدان إلى المتوسطات العالمية. 
*و فيما يلى وصف للجرارات و المعدات المستخدمة : *

ينصح باستخدام الجرارات الزراعية التى تزيد قدرتها عن 90 حصان ، و التى تناسب المعدات المتاحة بالمزرعة.

*القصابية الهيدروليكية :*
وهى شائعة الاستعمال و تصنع محليا ، و هى ذات مقاسات مختلفة 8 - 10 قدم ، و يتم التحكم فى رفع و خفض القصابية عن طريق صمام التحكم الهيدروليكى ، الذى يتم تركيبه بالدورة الهيدروليكية للجرار و يتم تشغيله أتوماتيكيا لسريان الزيت الهيدروليكى اللازم لرفع و خفض القصابية أثناء التشغيل دون تدخل السائق. 
*وحدات أجهزة الليزر و تتكون من الآتى:
*
*وحدة الإرسال ( جهاز الليزر ) : *
و تركب على حامل ذى ثلاثة أرجل ، و تعمل بالبطارية ، و يمتد شعاع الليزر لمسافة تصل الى 300 متر فى جميع الاتجاهات ، بشرط عدم وجود عوائق مثل المبانى و الأشجار الكثيفة. 
*وحدة الإستقبال : *
و تركب على القصابية بواسطة حامل مزود بالكابلات التى تتصل بوحدة البيان التى تركب على الجرار. 
*صندوق التحكم : *
يركب على الجرار بجوار عدادات البيان لسهولة رؤيته أثناء القيادة ، و يتصل بكابلات كهربائية من مستقبل الشعاع بوحدة البيان ، و يحتوى صندوق التحكم على لمبات البيان ( ذات ضوء أحمر - ذات ضوء أصفر - ذات ضوء أخضر ) و أثناء التشغيل عند ظهور الضوء الأحمر يعنى أن سلاح قطع القصابية بمستوى مرتفع لسطح التربة عن المنسوب المتوسط المطلوب التسوية عليه و ظهور الضوء الأصفر أثناء حركة الجرار و التشغيل يعنى أن القصابية عند منسوب أقل من المنسوب المطلوب التسوية عليه ، أما عند ظهور الضوء الأخضر فهذا يعنى أن القصابية عند نفس المستوى المطلوب لسطح التربة بالحقل. 
*إعداد تهيئة التربة : *
يجب حرث الأرض جيدا بالكمحاريث المناسبة و المقترحة لنوعية التربة و المحصول السابق وجهين متعامدين بعمق لا يقل عن 20 سم ، ثم تنعم الأرض جيدا باستخدام الأمشاط القرصية أو العزاقات الدورانية لتنعيم القلاقيل ؛ لكى يسهل نق التربة من المناطق المرتفعة إلى المناطق المنخفضة ، مع مراعاة أن الأرض البلاط ، و التى بها قلاقيل ، يصعب تسويتها جيدا. 
*النقاط الواجب مراعاتها قبل التشغيل و إجراء التسوية بالحقل: 
*


 إجراء ميزانية شبكية لقطعة الأرض المراد تسويها ، و تستخدم أجهزة المساحة الحديثة ؛ و نوصى بعدم إجراء التسوية بأجهزة الليزر لفروق المناسب التى تزيد عن 15 سم حتى يكون التشغيل اقتصاديا.
 يتم تحديد النقاط المرتفعة و النقاط المنخفضة عن المنسوب المتوسط الناتج عن الميزانية الشبكية ، و يجب أن تتم هذه الأعمال بواسطة المهندسين و الفنيين المدربين تدريبا جيدا.
 يوضع جهاز الإرسال بمنطقة التسوية بموقع متوسط للجرارات التى سوف يتم تشغيلها و التى يمكن أن تغطى مساحة لا تزيد عن 40 فدان حيث إن جهاز الليزر ذو مدى مؤثر ، و يتم ضبط الجهاز حسب الميل المطلوب لا تجاه الرى ، و حسب طول الشريحة المراد ريها.
 يتم إدخال المنسوب المتوسط بجهاز التحكم الموجود على الجرار ، للعمل التلقائى للقصابية أثناء التشغيل دون تدخل السائق ، حيث تتم عملية القطع و الردم تلقائيا.
 يتم جراء تسوية الأرض حسب الخطة المقترحة من الفنيين ، و حسب طول الحقل و عرضه ، مع مراعاة أن يتم إجراء مشوار نهائى بعد إتمام التسوية من رأس الحقل ( مروى الرى ) فى اتجاه ذيل الحقل ( المصرف ) للحصول على استواء تام ، و التخلص من بعض البتون ( السيور ) التى قد تنشأ عملية التسوية.
 ضرورة متابعة جهاز الإرسال و استمرارتشغيله ، و فى حاة أى عطل يجب إيقاف العمل تماما ، و تجنب التشغيل اليدوى لجهاز التحكم.
 انتهاء التسوية يتم عند ثبات الضوء الأخضر بصندوق التحكم المركب على الجرار عند مروره على المساحة التى تم تسويتها بالكامل / مما يضمن عدم إجراء التسوية مرة أخرى لمدة ثلاث سنوات.
 فى حالة إضافة الأسمدة البلدية فى الأعوام و الدورات الزراعية التالية: يجب استخدام مقطورات نثر السماد البلدى ؛ لضمان التوزيع المنتظم و المحافظة على استواء سطح التربة و عدم تغيير المناسيب.
*المصدر:*

د: أحمد البحيرى/ قسم بحوث نقل التكنولوجيا/ مجلة شمس / العدد 33


----------



## eng: issa (15 أبريل 2009)

على كل حال مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالقوى (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdolkadr (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل شكرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_khalaf (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مفيد جزاك الله خير،،،،،،،،​


----------



## م / البربري (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس مصطفي ولقد قمت برفع شرح لجهاز الارسال في موضوع بعنوان مكتبة توبكون


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يابشمهندس جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## محمدسندباد (21 يوليو 2009)

علي فكرة يابشمهندس الفلاحين عندنا فى البلد بتسخدمه من زمان جدااااااا


----------



## زياد عميرة (21 يوليو 2009)

احسنت و موضوع جيد جهود مباركة


----------



## كوردستان (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هانى عامر (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (21 يوليو 2009)

أشكر الجميع مع تمنياتي بأنتشار هذه التقنية بكل البلاد العربية مما يساعد علي زيادة أنتاجية الأرض وتوفير المياه


----------



## المساح الصغير 2008 (22 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور ياهندسه والى الأمام دومآ


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إسماعيل كشك (20 أغسطس 2010)

اسئل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك شكرننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## mostafammy (22 أغسطس 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## M.ROMIH (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يا بشمهندس
وعلى فكره شركه القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه والفنيه الوكيل الوحيد لشركه توبكون عندها احدث اجهزه التسويه بالليزر وللاستعلام
[email protected]
0100513875


----------

